# Baked Chicken



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Usually I smoke or fry chicken, but this is a good baked recipe I found.

What you'll need:

Chicken hind quarters (thighs or legs would be fine).

Shallow pan.

6 Tablespoons of butter.

Flour.

Honey.

Lemon or Lime juice (optional).

Soy Sauce.

Put 2 tablespoons of butter in your *shallow* baking pan/sheet. Put in the oven, and set the oven to 350 degrees. 

While the oven is preheating, take your chicken, rinse, pat dry, and coat with the flour.

Once your oven is preheated to 350 degrees and the butter is melted, place your chicken skin side down in the pan. Let that bake for 30-35 minutes at 350 degrees.

In the meantime, put your remaining 4 tablespoons of butter into a sauce pan on the stove top. Over medium-medium high heat, start melting the butter. Add honey, soy sauce, and lemon or lime juice to taste. Once all is melted/combined, reduce the heat to low.

Back to the chicken. After the 30-35 minutes, flip the chicken to skin side up. Baste with the butter,honey, soy sauce, and juice. Let it run in the oven at 350 degrees for another 30-35 minutes, basting about every 8-10 minutes.

Good stuff!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Glad to see you stressing the need for a shallow pan, Drawinout. 

Reason baked chicken fails so often is that folks insist on using "roasting" pans with high sides. What happens, in effect, is that the bird steams in its own juices, instead of achieving that crisp skin and great texture we associate with a good roast chicken. 

For a recipe like this, a sheet pan is all you need.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Alternate Recipe for Baked Yardbird:

1 Large pack of chicken. Can be either 6-8 short thighs or 3 split breasts. Either option with skin on. Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Using a paper towel coat the bottom of a large,shallow roasting pan with 2 TBLS vegetable oil. Defrost meat and season first on bothsides with garlic salt, Tony Cacheres, Hungarian Paprika, and pepper. Then coat chicken pieces in a 1 gallon ziploc with regular flour. Then place chicken pieces, heres the important part, skin side down in the baking dish. Cook skinside down for 30 minutes, remove from oven. Pour off excess fat and turn chicken pieces over, so that all are skin side up return to oven for 15 more minutes or until crispy brown skin is achieved. Remove from oven and place on paper towels for a minute. I make this with either Red Russets or Sweet potates or Sea Salted beets[in the oven at the same time] and veggie of choice. Skin is awseome and meat is moist. Try it.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Here's how that chicken comes out. 










Nothing beats properly smoked or grilled chicken, but most weekdays I'm all over the place and don't have all day to man the "pit"!! If it's chicken during the week, it's baked, fried, or sauteed. This recipe only takes an hour. Comes out with nice and crisp skin, and the chicken is fall off the bone tender. It's the goods!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Looks delicious.

About how much soy sauce is needed? I'd like to try it but the soy sauce would probably send my blood pressure thru the roof.  Kikkoman has the lower sodium type but it's still a bit high for me. And it's taste is noticeably different from conventional soy sauce. Any compromise???

Thanks


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

It really shouldn't take too much soy sauce. All you're looking for is the color and flavor. 

I don't know about the low sodium version, cuz the one time I tried it I didn't like the flavor. But for some comparisons:

Kikoman soy sauce contains 920 mg of sodium per serving---which is 1 tablespoon. That's a hefty shot of salt.

However, you might try using hoisin sauce instead. I would cut it with either water or red wine, to thin it out. A 2 tablespoon serving of hoisin contains 410 mg of sodium; basically 25% of regular soy. And you'd be using even less by diluting it. 

What's more the flavor is outasite!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'll pick up some Hosin sauce in the morning. Never thought about using it as a soy sauce substitution. 
I've been making a mock type soy sauce for some recipes. Not exactly palatable....but it's worked in a pinch. Didn't want to risk messing up the masterpiece pictured above. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I'll pick up some Hosin sauce in the morning. Never thought about using it as a soy sauce substitution.
> I've been making a mock type soy sauce for some recipes. Not exactly palatable....but it's worked in a pinch. Didn't want to risk messing up the masterpiece pictured above.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Just make the sauce to taste. As Brook said, it doesn't take much soy sauce. Maybe you could get around the soy sauce all together, and use a little more lemon or lime juice. The main thing is the honey, then a little soy sauce and lemon/lime juice to balance out the sweetness a little bit.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Just one more thing....

About how much *honey* is needed to pour over....lets say....5 leg quarters as is shown in your finished product? 
1/4 cup honey....1/3 cup honey?...????

I'm not good at adding a pinch of this and a pinch of that when it comes to multiple ingredients. I can work with the juice/hoisin/soy sauce. Just don't want to be wasteful when it comes to possible excessive honey use-age. 
I need direction....oh how I need direction. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Never mind.

I'll just wing it...........oops...make that leg quarter it.

I'll post up a pic of the results.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Just one more thing....
> 
> About how much *honey* is needed to pour over....lets say....5 leg quarters as is shown in your finished product?
> 1/4 cup honey....1/3 cup honey?...????
> ...


Just a little honey in a small sauce pan. Doesn't take too much. Then I just baste the chicken occasionally with a basting brush.


----------

